# 1.6 build up



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Im going to build the ultimate 1.6. But i need some help. Is there any companies out there who makes pistons, piston rings, connecting rods, for the ga16de motor? Also is there any stronger shaft and shaft bearings available?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Im going to build the ultimate 1.6. But i need some help. Is there any companies out there who makes pistons, piston rings, connecting rods, for the ga16de motor? Also is there any stronger shaft and shaft bearings available?


What are you building it for? Your going to do an all motor setup? If so then you will be using all custom parts. Wiseco and Venolia can make pistons for you, you may have to send them a piston to work from and tell them what compression you want to run. Rods again will need to be sourced froma reputable rod company. You will more than likely need to provide them a rod to work from. 

Use OEM bearings only!


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

No not all motor, U just look up the nissan bottom end. I didnt noticed that the bottom end is pretty much strong. I was planning on building my 96 sentra, but i still had my 91 sitting, so im going to build that baby instead. I want to get up to 7 psi saftely. with the t25. IS there a metal head gasket for the 1.6l motor?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> No not all motor, U just look up the nissan bottom end. I didnt noticed that the bottom end is pretty much strong. I was planning on building my 96 sentra, but i still had my 91 sitting, so im going to build that baby instead. I want to get up to 7 psi saftely. with the t25. IS there a metal head gasket for the 1.6l motor?


HAHA if all you want to run is 7 psi safely perhaps you should do some research before you start trying to build a motor. And if you want to build a motor for a turbo why are you positing in the all motor section? An all mtoor build implies that you are not using forced induction, thus the methods of extracting maximum horsepower out of an all motor setup vs. a turbo setup are totally different. 

There is no need for a bottom end build or a metal headgasket, which is not currently available anyway.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

10-12psi, is perfect for daily driving.. 7psi isn't that much boost and really isn't worth the money IMO... Listen to Wes though, research a lot in the FI section.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Alright thanks


----------

